

Cue YouTube: create/share playlists without logging in (Sunday night project) - dools
http://cueyoutube.com/

======
david927
I love it! Can I offer some suggestions?

1\. Change the name. Make it pretty.

2\. The landing page should be a list of what people are listening to right
now. (If not enough people, fake it. Come up with a few dozen playlists based
on radio stations, etc.) I should be able to jump right in to a playlist.

3\. Offer to let people sign in via FB, Twitter, or G+. Promote sharing their
playlists.

4\. Recommendations. If I have The Eels 'My Timing Is Off', let me find other
playlists with that song, and of those that have the song, what comes next in
their playlist?

5\. Cue playlists, so that when one ends, the next begins. Offer shuffle.

Personally, I always thought YouTube was the big disrupter in music, and no
one seemed to use it. If you play this right, you have a hit on your hands.

~~~
dools
Thanks so much for this great feedback. One thing I am interested in
maintaining is the "non-logging in-ness" of the system - in fact if I wanted
to create a tool for managing it I might even create it as a kind of optional
add-on maybe even on a different domain.

My personal ideal way for this to play out is that each morning I can look at
the #cueyoutube hashtag on Twitter and just list to some lists, then if I feel
like it post my own, but that I don't have any sense of posession or
investment.

For example here is a quick list I made of some African style guitar music
that I like: <http://ly1.fr/_pApFA>

The other important thing for me is that I need to be fixing or changing
things in response to demand from lots of people. This was a weekend project
but I have several other "real" projects[1][2][3] that are taking up vast
amounts of my time.

For this purpose I've setup a UserVoice forum and I would love it if you could
add your voice to the crowd!

<http://cueyoutube.uservoice.com/>

[1] <http://decalcms.com/> [2] <http://8centsms.com/> [3]
<http://flymessage.com/>

------
mrspeaker
Nice work! It kinda reminds me of the "dj-esque" site a friend and I made:
<http://www.turntubelist.com> \- but more "now" ;)

~~~
dools
Thanks! Incidentally if anyone wants to see what my friends and I were
listening to today search #cueyoutube on Twitter!

------
tathagatadg
Brilliant ... specially helpful when I just wanna listen to a music! May be a
small icon in the search results will be helpful

~~~
dools
Hello and thanks, yes some others have mentioned this, want to add your voice?

[http://cueyoutube.uservoice.com/forums/123853-general/sugges...](http://cueyoutube.uservoice.com/forums/123853-general/suggestions/2020577-show-
thumbnails-of-search-results)

------
dools
Thanks everyone for your feedback, sorry I wasn't around to respond (I live in
Australia so had to go to bed :)

------
manishm
I like it!! I have been struggling with youtube playlist. pretty cool!

